# Verzeichnisse verlinken



## JoFl (12. September 2002)

Hi,

ich möchte gern ein paar Verzeichnisse verlinken.
Bsp: Verzeichnis1 liegt in /server/blabla und soll aber auch auf /var/www/htdocs/ zeigen.
Weiss jemand wie das geht?

Das Problem ist halt, dass ich die Verzeichnisse von einem anderen Rechner mounte und die Struktur darin sehr besch***en ist.
Leider kann ich diese auch nicht ändern, da sie woanders in der Form benötigt wird.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. September 2002)

ln --help


----------

